# ARRRH!! Someone called animal control on me!



## Malt Lover (Feb 17, 2005)

I travel a lot with Ralphie and I just got home yesterday after having been gone for two weeks. I had only been home about two hours when the doorbell rang and it was animal control. The lady was really nice and said someone called about me abusing a little white dog! I was shocked to say the least. 

She came in and looked at Ralphie and evaluated him and had me do a few things with him to see if he was scared of me. I was crying the whole time saying that I have never hurt him. I asked her when she received the call and she said on 4/23! * I wasn't even home!* I showed her my plane ticket and she said she could see that he certainly isn't abused but it is her job to check out every call. 

I invited her to come and look around my house to see how much Ralphie is loved. I showed her his closet with his clothes, his several carriers, his supply of shampoos, conditioners, brushes, the two scrapbooks I have made of our travels together, his stroller, his toys, and all his travel gear including his own personal suitcase.

She asked me if anyone has a grudge against me and I said I didn't think so. She couldn't tell me who called, but she said apparently one of my neighbors does and to be careful for my own safety.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Perhaps it's some ol' busy body that's jealous!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

That's insane! Does he bark a lot? Maybe someone doesn't like the noise? If he doesn't, someone is very very jealous or just plain mean! :sorry:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It happens!! My neighbors ex-husband called them on me. At the time I only had Snoopy and lived there less than a year. A woman and a man from animal control came said they had a complaint. I showed them the backyard, his filled water bowl, his dinner bowl, his toys and his custom made house that we built which was even shingled and waterproofed. They shook their heads and said the same exact thing as yours did. Now I wonder if that is scripted when they can't find basis for the complaint. I found out after their divorce that it was the crazy ex-husband!!! :angry:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, I would be horrified. Where does Ralphie stay while you are gone? Does someone stay at your house?
I wonder if you can find out who called. Should be public record at the court house.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know Ralphie usually travels with you so assume that is the case this time.... the fact that both you AND Ralphie were gone at the time of the complaint truly is weird and obviously there is/was no basis for the complaint. I'd be wondering the 'who' and 'why' in regard to this complaint.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh that makes me sooooo mad :angry: Hugs to you. I'm so sorry


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is just terrible that someone would do that........What is wrong with people today. CeeCee is my shadow and it would kill me if someone did that to me as well as I treat her. I would rather cut off my hand than to be mean to her, she is so sweet. I am sure you are the same way!!! I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

thats terrible!! gosh i am so mad for you! how or why on earth would someone do that?? the fact they you two werent even THERE makes it even worse!!! gosh, some people!!! Does he bark a lot? thats the only thing i can think that might make someone do it. How pathetic of them to call them on you tough!!

try not to worry about it. we all know what a good mummy you are!!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:smmadder: That would aggravate the heck out of me!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, this is totally off the wall, but do you think it was someone trying to confirm you were not at home? The fact that she mentioned your safety is scary. Do you have an alarm system? Please be careful!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Are you the same lady that lost Ralphie in Phonix last year? If you are welcome back. Whoever called Animal control could have gptten your house number wrong and it was a huge mistake. Just trying to help make this situation better.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

So sorry you had to go through that :grouphug: I would have been so mad :angry: I'm glad evrything worked out and I do pray this won't ever happen again


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That is just mortifying, I would be so upset how can people be that way? Please be careful since she mentioned your safety. :angry:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

When I last posted my husband was yammering at me and I lost my train of thought. I know that you did not lose Ralphie but housekeeping did. If you are the same person it warms my heart I love happy endings.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Could be a teen prank! So sorry for the stress someone has caused you!

Last week someone called my bus and tried to complain about one of our service trucks driving habits. As I questioned him he hung up! Long story short It was a teenager playing a prank trying to get the driver in trouble and the driver happened to be my husband! 

Well, I tracked down this kids parents and had a little chat! 

hope things get better for you.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That's just terrible. Unless there are many others in your area with little white dogs it was def. a call to your house. I woul be a little extra careful for just a little while to ensure that things are ok. Other than that - I am so sorry that this happened to you when you returned home; how unsettling.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How terrible! I would be mortified is animal control came to my house....especially b/c we are all such amazing Mommies to our pups. Animal control needs to be called out to all of the terrible pet owners out there, not the good ones like us! I would be so upset too. I hope you get to the bottom of this. I'm so sorry you had to go thru such an ordeal!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh man... thats crazy... :huh: I hope no one ever does that on me cause kelsie always barks! I hope the bf doesnt call.. j/k.. :hiding: in all seriousness thats just mean someone did that (whatever the reason was they did it)... and it does sound like a neighbor has a prob with ur dog. Be careful and never let your dog outside without someone watching at all times just to be safe! :brownbag:


----------

